# stress



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIThe Neurobiology of Stress and Emotions By: Emeran A. Mayer, M.D., UCLA Mind Body Collaborative Research Center, UCLA School of Medicine, California http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/stress.html Altered stress responces in IBS http://www.med.ucla.edu/ndp/Newsletters/Wi...teredStress.htm


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, Thanks for posting these articles. I have only gotten through the first one on the "Neurobiology of Stress" so far.After reading that article, I realize I obviously tend more to fear than anger. I'd rather "flight" than "fight".







And I see in myself a HUGE allostatic load of stress. I must be a "vulnerable" type person - yeah, that's me







the one with the "frequently severe consequences". lolI'm also hypertensive..... what a shock.







As a female, I must have been last in line for that inhibition of the "fight/flight" response. (I was probably in the bathroom when they doled that inhibition out.) So I know I must produce more endorphins on my own since, sniff, I was passed over when they handed that inhibition out.I must also "enhance" my "stress responsiveness". Not only have I got to enhance it, I have to teach my kids how to do this too.Work, work, work......>>>>>>>>>>>>> (







)This all goes back to something that obviously didn't develop right in my brain sometime before the 4th grade (either that or the infusion of long division into my brain at that time, somehow overloaded my poor brain and negated the development of something really important that I can't use a calculator for; something that could keep me standing upright & outta the darn bathroom!) Seriously though, I would assume that being emotionally abused for years up to the age of 11 probably caused the blip on my brain development. Which, according to this article.... can't be reversed. (No I don't wanna go back and be a kid all over again, but thanks for asking.)Soooooooooo! Back to work, work, work. Looks like I should have paid MUCH more attention to my gut breathing among other things, during the last 6-8 weeks. Man!, I blew management of this situational stress episode badly. I bet if I had paid more attention to _JUST_ the breathing I could have saved myself from a mother of a pain and D flare.Eric, a question. During the height of this move stress I experienced mostly just my pain symptom with very little if any D. Once the peak stress was over, the pain seemed to ebb off but the D began with a vengeance. Do you know why the symptoms manifested themselves this way? Or is it just me?Thanks.  BQ


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

Well-written, easy to understand articles, Eric. Thanx for doing the research and posting this relavent information here for us.Regarding flight or fight...... for me, flight used to prevail most often.... These days fight kicks in as much or more often..... "fight" not to necessarily be construed as something negative... rather it is something that is born of acceptance, knowledge and confidence in ourselves.As a woman, I also have higher testosterone levels than most which may implicate hormones as driving my reactions.Have bookmarked these and will return to them again.Thanx again, Evie


----------

